# School Photos



## middie (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.worldschoolphotographs.com

okay try it now


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 17, 2005)

middie, the link did not work for me!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2005)

I couldn't get it to work either... I'll try again in awhile.  It might be my computer playing tricks on me.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2005)

I've frequently said that God must have a sense of humor.  Just look at everyone's eighth grade school photo.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 17, 2005)

Geeezzz, I was UUUGGGAAALLLYY in high school!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2005)

But now you're a hot babe, seester wasabi, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 17, 2005)

You made my day.....


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 17, 2005)

Well! I guess I've improved with age.  Sandyj


----------



## htc (Aug 17, 2005)

What a great website.

I'm luckier than Wasabi, I thought I was VERY CUTE in high school!! Good hair, good teeth, great posture!!!! Though I did have to go get waxed all the time!


----------



## licia (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks. I sent it to a few others who may be interested in the past!


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> What a great website.
> 
> I'm luckier than Wasabi, I thought I was VERY CUTE in high school!! Good hair, good teeth, great posture!!!! Though I did have to go get waxed all the time!


 
i'm looking into laser hair removal myself


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2005)

I think someone must have been monkeying around with the camera that day.  I look like I had totally gone bananas!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2005)

barbara don't we all look that way ??  roflmao


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2005)

I didn't know they were going to take pictures that day so I hadn't shaved.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 17, 2005)

Dirty Middie.....just plain dirty


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

tee hee sizz


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW, that looks just like me!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 22, 2005)

I was absolutely a doll!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 22, 2005)

Am I a Hunk or What ?

Do you want my Dollar Now Middie ?


----------



## middie (Aug 22, 2005)

what's the frown for ????? lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok Middie......let me know how the Laser Hair Removal goes k?


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

sure thing tan... but you've seen how much hair i have so it could take a really long time lol


----------



## wasabi (Aug 23, 2005)

Middie, your school pic looks like mine! We might be twins!


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

wasabi you know they say EVERYBODY has a twin !!!! lmao


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

will it really take that long????  Ive never gone thru so much pain .......man I hope you the best.......if you two are twins, boy Wasabi I sure hope she doesnt convince you to go thru hair removal too.......


----------



## wasabi (Aug 23, 2005)

I just do mine in braids


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

ahhhh the smart one.....oops.....Middie you know what I mean....lol


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 23, 2005)

It just goes to show we all look the same no matter what school we went to!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats too funny!  When I first saw it and there was so many hits, i really did wonder.....


----------



## Zereh (Aug 23, 2005)

At least I was the one in the middle and surrounded by friends!

LOL

Z


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I think we are all special that way....especially here at DC!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!  I don't think I've changed a bit!


----------

